# Rietveld RED & BLUE Chair



## aak (May 6, 2011)

Today, when thinking about making patio chair, I came across a chair designed in the 1919's by a dutch designer Rietveld. I checked out some pictures of the chair online and by the looks of it, it does seem pretty straightforward to build. Has anyone had the experience of building one? Please share your comments/suggestions and gotchas that I need to look out for before I venture into building one as an experiment. Do note, that my wood working skills are novice and thus far, I only have a workbench to the list of my project credits.

Any recommendation on type of wood to use and where I can find it? I stay in Dallas, TX.

Thanks 
~AK


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

A lot of Rietveld chairs are made quite light which means you need to
use stronger than normal woods and robust, accurate joinery to
compensate for the engineering weaknesses in the chairs.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

There are many detailed plans, even SketchUp drawings out there in cyberspace for the gritty details.
Although this doesn't specifically address your question, in my picture clippings folder I have these 2 "Rietveld red-blue" like pictures. Thought you might find them interesting to look at before you start on your own red-blue odyssey….


----------



## aak (May 6, 2011)

Haven't had the chance to start this project yet. Planning to tackle it this weekend. any other useful inputs before this adventure begins?

Thanks!


----------



## Ernst (Sep 27, 2011)

There is a very good thread about the Red Blue Chair at the following link.
http://www.designaddict.com/design_addict/forums/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread_show_one/thread_id/958/


----------

